# Ebay.



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone looks through Ebay for slingshot stuff lately? It's scary, so much shit.

So many slingshots cut from boards that you can look and and just know they will break.

Slingshots with these super narrow and super long forks that again, you can look at and just know they will break.

So much cheap elastic.

Ammo prices are almost universally cheaper on Amazon than Ebay.

Then there are tons of these super shitty Chinese knock offs. 2-3 dollars for a slingshot? Yeah, no way, I like my eyeballs right where they are guys. Take that cast zinker and cram up buddy.

It's just scary to see some of these things actually being sold. Makes you wonder how many slingshot injuries are out there from these poorly constructed slings.

After an hour and a half of perusal I found NOTHING I would deem safe to buy, or that I couldn't get cheaper elsewhere. Except one sling, and if you're bidding against me I suggest you give up.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm with you guy! If I or a member did not make it : it is suspect. After all, we are amatuer professinals! :imslow:


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

flipgun said:


> I'm with you guy! If I or a member did not make it : it is suspect. After all, we are amatuer professinals! :imslow:


Yeah, pretty much.

And there are some Custom Slings on there right now that are really really nice, just really really pricey too. And then I guess you could assume the huge price tagged overly fancy "specialty" slings are probably okay. But really, who in their right mind buys a 150 dollar slingshot with laser sights or spring assist? LOL


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

I buy ammo and theraband off eBay. I also got some pouches and natural latex tubes which seem to be okay.

I agree the frames on the site are crappy quality.

Gamekeeper john made a video on this






Just goes to show how dangerous these things are.

I guess you get what you pay for.....


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I saw that video, pretty scary.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The safest place in the world to buy quality slingshots is right here on Slingshot Forum. Reasonable prices, outstanding workmanship, and quality materials. Our Vendors are the very best of the best.


----------



## romanista77 (Sep 25, 2013)

I've recently sworn off ebay. I sold on there since 2001 with a high feedback rating. 
Even so eBay ruled against me in obvious case.
The buyer had a projector i sold them break after a few weeks that they received it. Then complained that it was already broken when i sent it out.
This was obviously not the case, as they had it for a few weeks and gave me a positive review.

eBay took the funds out of my account and refunded the buyer the full cost plus shipping. If i wanted the item back I'd have to pay return shipping.

Ridiculous.. tried complaining to their customer service and got two canned responses that were unhelpful. (I don't think they even looked at the details).

I'll never use eBay again. And would recommend everyone else steers clear too.

There are plenty of reputable sellers on this form. It's worth paying the extra bit for that reputation and quality.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

eBay has lots of cheap crap but you can find some nice items there as well. Same applies for other sites like Aliexpress.

I have a couple chinese style slingshots from eBay and Aliexpress that are similar in quality (if not exeeding) my Dankungs. Actually one of them fits my hand so well it is one of my all time favourites!

Keepaway from thin ones and anything cast or plastic. Keep in mind that usually you get what you pay for, don't expect to get a decent one for a couple bucks.


----------

